# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ابزارهای گزارشگیری در VB6 > سوال: لينك دانلود crystal report 10

## ashakibi

سلام يه نفر يه لينك دانلود crystalreport 10 بزاره ديگه اذيت نكنين ديگه

----------


## kuh_nur

دوست عزیز اگه توی گوگل سرچ می کردی حتما پیدا می کردی
دانلود

----------


## ashakibi

من كه نتونستم از اين لينكي كه گذاشتي دانلودش كنم نمي دونم براي دانلودش كدوم قسمت بايد برم لطفا اگه مي شه بگو كدوم قسمت بايد برم ضمنا تو اينترنت هم زياد گشتم اما پيدا نكردم

----------


## kuh_nur

دوست عزیز لطفا روی لینک  دانلود راست کلیک کنید و گزینه  save target as . . .  رو انتخاب کنید

----------


## omidabdpr

بابا اين كه يك error  ميده
....certification

----------


## abch59

سلام من هم به کریستال ریپورت 10 نیاز خیلی ضروری دارم ولی متاسفانه نتونستم از لینکی که گذاشتید دانلود کنم ممنون میشم کسی بتونه کمک کنه حتی اگه کسی میتونه روی سی دی برام پست کنه هزینه هاش رو پرداخت میکنم خیلی فوریه اینم شمارم 09366384588

----------


## online98

> من كه نتونستم از اين لينكي كه گذاشتي دانلودش كنم نمي دونم براي  دانلودش كدوم قسمت بايد برم لطفا اگه مي شه بگو كدوم قسمت بايد برم ضمنا تو  اينترنت هم زياد گشتم اما پيدا نكردم





> بابا اين كه يك error  ميده
> ....certification


با IP ایران که دوستمون گذاشتن نمیشه این فایل رو دانلود کرد ، زیرا برای IP های ایران رو این سایت مسدود کردن

این هم لینک دانلود Crystal Report 10 به همراه Serial Number برای دوستان
من خودم خیلی دنبالش بودم

http://www.4shared.com/file/qtAkyWk7...Report_10.html

موفق باشید

----------

